
Cow Dung, Garlic and a Prayer: The Fight Against Phony Cures for Coronavirus - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cow-dung-garlic-and-a-prayer-the-fight-against-phony-cures-for-coronavirus-11586257200
======
aurizon
Antivaxer infection is spreading...

